# Club jealousy



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

So, I am pretty jealous of y'all's club, and I am considering trying to get something going over here on the 'giant side' of Texas. I don't know too many (any really) other plant enthusiasts, except for my grandfather, who got me into aquaculture, and a friend, who I just set up with some mts. I am hoping that the one lfs here will let me hang some fliers and whatnot to see if there is any interest, other than that do you folks have any tips for me?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what is the "giant side" of texas? make a ad on craigslist, search on here, and plantedtank.net, find other people throw google, and social groups.(twitter, facebook, myspace, mylife, etc)......


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

"on the giant side of Texas" is lubbock's slogan. Pretty stupid if you ask me, but no one ever does, so there is bumper stickers and such. I am definitely going to hit up craigslist, and I have searched numerous forums with lackluster results. Mostly what I have found are kids that went to school here crying about the lack of plant availability and know how around here. We have one lfs, they aren't bad, they just really concentrate more on saltwater. They do have plants, and sometimes they get some nice stuff in, but it goes pretty quick.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If there is only one LFS, ask if you can put up posters or fliers about a meeting there. I would also ask the store if they will host the meeting. LFS in Dallas are pretty good about hosting--after all, it brings in customers!


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

You have to know too that DFWAPC has been around for close to a decade so it didn't just happen overnight. It has had its ups and downs. For now you are the giant side of Texas plant club guy. Just you. But that's how it starts. So keep at it.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I figure it will be me and my friend that I got into it (who just registered here) and maybe this other lady I met on another forum for a while, but I am hoping I can talk the lfs into really getting behind it, or at least spreading the word.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you can get support from an LFS, see about setting up very nice show tank with a dual purpose 1. help promote aquatic plant sales and 2. help promote interest into a club. Austin is still trying to get a club up and running. Right now they are using a google groups as a posting board.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what about trying to get the college kids interested in aquatic plants, it could be a little college social club...


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Since you are in Lubbock you might want to try to draw from Amarillo as well. Even our club is Dallas - Fort Worth.  I know that is a drive between the two places (I have made it more than once) but you could alternate and carpool.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Good thinking. I think I will try and see if they have a store up there.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

They have a couple tanks with plants at the lfs, but neither are attractive. One is just the inventory tank, and I think they quarantine in the other. It's full of amano's, yoyo's, and crinums, with some random bits of plants tossed in. I know they used it to grow out a sprig of cabomba. They have a 'freshwater display tank' I bet I could talk them into planting it for a month or two...


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

When I used travel in that area there was FishPros in Amarillo and Mr. Aquarium in Lubbock. Each respectively the best in its city.


----------

